# How do you delete a duplicate thread?



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

I inadvertently posted a thread twice. How do I delete one?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2006)

Under thread tools, or if you click edit your first post. If not ask a mod to delete it.


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 4, 2006)

You have to let a Mod. know so he can do it or just edit your post to say Dup. thread.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, Guys. You confirmed that I thought. Just wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something.


----------

